# Sun Atlas Cargo...



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Saw one of these at my local shop today, anyone have one? Any rides on one? Didn't ride it, but damn is it heavy! Planning on a test ride this week just to see how it handles... but crazy heavy! The shop said something like 65lbs! :eekster:


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

*I just picked one up*

My main ride is a Big Dummy but I'm out in So Cal for eight months and didn't want to drag my Big with me and also didn't want the worry of having a $2000 bike locked outside my apartment. So, I picked up a brand new Sun Titan Cargo from icargobike (Volusion Demo Store) in San Clemente, CA. They have a nice shop and are way cool to talk to - they actually know about ALL the cargo bikes and E-bikes. They have stuff I've never heard or seen of. Really friendly too. But I digress...

I like the the way the Titan handles. It's definitely not a long haul or touring type setup, but for picking up groceries or blasting around town, it's perfect. It's a more upright posture than the BD for sure. I'm 6' 2" and thought the 18" frame would not accommodate me, but it feels just fine.

The components are pretty cheap but they match the price. No quick release for the hubs or seat post. I can't remember the last time I had to wrench a tire off a bike. But not a big deal - throw a crescent wrench in the repair kit. The rims are super wide and the stock tires are a nice ride. I think they're just no-name brand but they're adequate.

I don't think it's that heavy. Heavier than the BD but not outta control heavy. It feels really stiff - stiffer than the BD. I think with some quality components, this could be a real solid ride. As I see it right now, I'll keep everything stock and just replace them with higher quality parts as they wear out.

So, yeah, I'd definitely recommend one. Especially if you're looking for an around town cargo hauler, this thing will get the job done without breaking the bank.

Good luck.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, nice to see that it is fitting the bill for you out west. I checked it out again today, looking over the parts and such... I think I will stick with my Xtracycle for now. Nice to see a company toss out an entry level cargo bike though!


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

Bong_Crosby said:


> My main ride is a Big Dummy but I'm out in So Cal for eight months and didn't want to drag my Big with me and also didn't want the worry of having a $2000 bike locked outside my apartment. So, I picked up a brand new Sun Titan Cargo from icargobike


My intuition was right. I'm back home in Boise for Thanksgiving and just got a text from my roommate in Cal telling me that thieves cut through two locks to get to my bike. I'm so ****ing pissed. I hate bike thieves! :madmax:


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I scored a victory of sorts. I did end up tracking down my bike but the thieves had stripped it to the bare bones.

After the bike was stolen, I'd check craigslist on occasion to see if the bike or pieces popped up. Sure enough, it did. The bike was stolen on Thanksgiving and I saw the ad in early January but I was out of town so I wasn't able to check it out. When I got back, I called the seller and setup a meeting. I looked it over and there were some details that confirmed it was my bike. I left and called the cops. They showed up and after questioning the seller took possession. The bike had probably changed hands multiple times before the seller got his hands on it, so he was no help in tracking down any of the pieces or parts.

So sad, they took a fully functional bike and stripped parts that by themselves are essentially worthless. With the exception of the Basil bags, there's no way they were able to sell the parts for any amount of money. By the time they put in the time and effort of stealing and stripping the bike, they probably ended up losing money.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I would be really piss if my BD came up missing and if I did see someone on it I feel sorry for them it would be there last day alive.I always say don't mess with my stuff and you can be happy too.


----------



## inoy (Mar 1, 2012)

Bong_Crosby, how much was the initial purchase of the Sun? any progress on the build-up after the theft?


----------

